# Howdy....I'm new here



## New_Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

And new to the whole scene.  Have experience with Test replacement over the last 5 years but looking to take it to a new level.

Been reading like crazy to get as much information as possible


----------



## Mansir39 (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## brazey (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## BadGas (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey man..welcome to IMF. You'll find plenty of good sponsors and helpful members here!! Good luck with your goals!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome to the board


----------



## jas101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## sneedham (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome bro..


----------



## Tagger (Sep 27, 2014)

Howdy Partner!


----------



## Riles (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heckvr4 (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard !


----------

